# Lower Pec Development...



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Im cutting at the moment, alough the fat is coming off nicley, arms are rock solid tbh, same with shoulders and legs. And it's started to shift off my face, problem is I know I've still got some fat kicking about my lower back (love handles)and abs, but im starting to see my abs. Chest is hard on top and mid section of chest quite hard, but problem is the nipple area and just underneath it, it's awful puffy :S.

I haven't focused on decline as much, always mainly on the incline and flat. But what should I do? keep chipping away at the fat which im doing and continue my routine or should I start adding in further decline exercises?


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not the best person to comment, since I have a similar issue but very minimal issue. My lower chest is less developed than the rest, I know if I got down to about 6.5/7% bodyfat my lower chest would be lacking.... it looks ok with the fat on it since it looks like muscle but have a feel and you know its fat and skin.

Ive got a bit of excess skin in most places since I used to be the fattest kid in my year and now 18months down the line I'm the one with the better body out of those people.

I guess you just need to do some decline cable flyes and pressdowns with the upsidedown V bar and lean forward and feel it in your lower chest. Dips are really good but they give my shoulder jip if I go too low, and the lower part of the ROM is hitting the lower chest.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Thing is I used to be fattttttt back when I was 14,15,16,17. Now 19 I have the best body out of anyone I know haha. But im just fine detailing, want everything more or less 100%. I reckon it's mostly body fat related, I've still got a good half stone of body fat to chip off before im more or less ripped:










See like this for example, I have the seperation in the middle of my chest, and it shows well, but that guy has very well lower pec development, the "cup" cuts underneath the nipple, thats what I don't have atm  . Just want a rock solid chest over all. I'll bash on with decline movements over the next month or so and see what happens.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

It's more to do with estrogen levels and how your body choses where to take fat from next than development.

If you've been doing flat bench presses then I seriously doubt your lower pecs are lacking.

Are you taking any PED's?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Yep, flat benches are more lower pec than anything anyway. Decline movements are also good as they put the chest at a greater mechanical advantage so you can lift more and work it harder with a better contraction.

As Jake also says, fatty nipples, if realtively lean, are a sign of too much estrogen - or too much testosterone being aromatised. Something to investigate if you think you carry a disproprtionate amount of fat there.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

PS, for the record....

I think that intense decline chest work can be dangerous.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Jake said:


> PS, for the record....
> 
> I think that intense decline chest work can be dangerous.


Why do you say that mate? Not arguing against, just curious as I've heard a few people say it.

I do declines occasionally, normally close grip for triceps, but the mainstay of my chest workout is always dips and an incline movement - not too keen on flat presses but that's just a personal thing.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Well I think pressure would build up.

It's not a natural movement, lying with your head below your body, pushing up.

A person with high blood pressure, un-fit, decline benching intensely is a recipe for disaster if you ask me. Plus the way the head tucks into the neck, normal breathing is made more difficult.

Failry complex but can you see what I mean?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah I get you - certainly going heavy on a steep decline I can see potential problems for anyone with high blood pressure. Possibly best performed with only a very slight decline


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Yep, flat benches are more lower pec than anything anyway. Decline movements are also good as they put the chest at a greater mechanical advantage so you can lift more and work it harder with a better contraction.
> 
> As Jake also says, fatty nipples, if realtively lean, are a sign of too much estrogen - or too much testosterone being aromatised. Something to investigate if you think you carry a disproprtionate amount of fat there.


First off I've not used anything at all, ever. Im fully natural, so i'd eliminate any sort of side effect of chemical etc there.

Secondly thats interesting on the second part, but im not sure what it is? we all store fat slightly differently. For example, I carry it mainly on my face, hips or lower chest. I think im going to keep on cutting, at roughly 15.3 stone atm, i'll chop down another half stone or so and see where im at, it could just be stubborn fat? but then again it could be a variety of things? What can I do? And I am relativley lean, latest pic is in avvy there, but it's just because I've been cutting for a month or so now and I've dropped from 16.5 to the 15.3 now, just taking it nice and easy ensuring it's fat coming off, it's working well but it's the chest thing that's worrying me most  .


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Dips is the way. I dip every chest session.

As log as your elbows are out to the side and not behind you, and your feet in front of you. Chin on chest and nice stretch at the bottom.

IMO THE best lower pec exercise there is. Carves out the pec.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

munkyboy said:


> Dips is the way. I dip every chest session.
> 
> As log as your elbows are out to the side and not behind you, and your feet in front of you. Chin on chest and nice stretch at the bottom.
> 
> IMO THE best lower pec exercise there is. Carves out the pec.


Good piece of advice there..i've always performed dips with my elbows behind me and body slanted slighty forward..i'll shall give it a try your way.......


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

munkyboy said:


> Dips is the way. I dip every chest session.
> 
> As log as your elbows are out to the side and not behind you, and your feet in front of you. Chin on chest and nice stretch at the bottom.
> 
> IMO THE best lower pec exercise there is. Carves out the pec.


 wow, never done them like that before

always tucked my feet up creating a slight lean over my shoulders

how do you have your feet in front mate?


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Check this link. Nice sketch at bottom for the form.

http://www.ironguru.com/vince-gironda-dips


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

When doing dips I keep elbows back if trying to hit tricpes, but as above, flare them out if trying hit chest


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

munkyboy said:


> Dips is the way. I dip every chest session.
> 
> *As log as your elbows are out to the side and not behind you, and your feet in front of you*. Chin on chest and nice stretch at the bottom.
> 
> IMO THE best lower pec exercise there is. Carves out the pec.


Why is this mate?

I love dips but I have fvcked my a-c ligament and my chiro says to avoid them, presumably because of stress on the trap area.

Wondering if this might get around it.


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

You put a lot of stress on your shoulders in dips aimed at hitting the chest, if I go low my shoulders give me jip. But there is no doubt this is the best lower chest exercise


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Elbows out to the side isolates the pecs. Feet in front of you stops you leaning forward too much.

For tris I would do elbows back, head up and feet behind, so your leaning forward.

For dips for chest, when perfromed correctly you will not feel it on your tris and it is much harder.

I think I've dipped in every chest workout I've done for over 10 years now. As staple to my chest routine as pressing.

Perfect chest dipping style below.


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

> You put a lot of stress on your shoulders in dips aimed at hitting the chest, if I go low my shoulders give me jip. But there is no doubt this is the best lower chest exercise


Yeah, used to kill my wrists too when I first started doing them. Not ideal for everyone due to the stress it puts on shoulders, wrists.


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Never thought of it that way before. Makes biomechanical sense, though, and should be awesome. Been looking for something like this for years other than decline presses. Can't wait to give 'em a go. Thanks.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

munkyboy said:


> Elbows out to the side isolates the pecs. Feet in front of you stops you leaning forward too much.
> 
> For tris I would do elbows back, head up and feet behind, so your leaning forward.
> 
> ...


Cheers for that bud, haven't seen that strangely enough  . Will defo give it a shot, your lower pec development looks spot on so must be doing something haha. What do you recommend in terms of sets and reps for this? Also would you mind posting your chest routine? thanks.


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

No probs.

I usually do 4 chest exercises and 4 sets of each.

Inline db press or incline smith machine if I'm training alone 6-10 rep range x4

Sometimes do Hammer Strength bench press instead.

Dips 10-12 reps x4

Incline Flyes 8-10 reps x4

Finish with crossovers, pec deck, or sometimes jump on incline press machine to finish and do higher reps 14-18 x4,depending on how I feel.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

I hate doing decline pressing! Makes my shoulders hurt and my head feels like it's going to pop! Very unnatural IMO.

I replaced with dips about a year ago, can be hard on yr hands /wrists but I like them.

Do them right and you'll see your chest kinda lifting and separating as you do them... :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i actually like decline barbell press. you really need to focus on form though and keep focusing on your chest pushing to keep the weight off your shoulders.

also anyone like decline dumbells? i worked in with someone the other day and we did these, was ok


----------

